# Les sites photo que vous aimez bien  :up:



## NED (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour amis de la photographie !

J'ai constat&#233; que beaucoup d'entre-vous aimaient partager le go&#251;t des belle images pass&#233;es &#224; travers les objectifs.
Images urbaines, images de nature, d'art, d'animaux, architecture, des portraits, des crapauds...etc  
Bref il y a beaucoup de sites de grands photographes mais aussi d'amateurs bourr&#233;s de talent (comme certains Macg&#233;ens d'ailleurs  ).

*Donc voici ce fil pour faire d&#233;couvrir des beaux sites photos.*

J'ouvre le bal avec ce site que m'a fait d&#233;couvrir Macel&#232;ne et que je trouve sublime :

*http://www.ashesandsnow.org/*

Dans un tout autre registre ce petit site de photographe de skate decouvert cette semaine :

*http://www.benoitcopin.com/*

Mettez-en vous plein les mirettes....
 ​


----------



## Romain le Malin (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

une nouvelle image chaque jour sur :
http://www.chromasia.com/


----------



## joubichou (1 Octobre 2006)

Ned tes liens ne fonctionnent pas


----------



## alèm (1 Octobre 2006)

joubichou a dit:


> Ned tes liens ne fonctionnent pas



_mais si !    _

_Pour moi, il ya ceux cités_ ici _et il ya surtout_ deFocused


----------



## jahrom (1 Octobre 2006)

histoiresd'images.com


----------



## NED (2 Octobre 2006)

La pureté en Noir et Blanc,
Avec une *Zolie musik* en plus.... ​


----------



## alèm (2 Octobre 2006)

_beaucoup plus amateur mais quelques c&#244;t&#233;s tr&#232;s sympas (&#231;a va rappeler l'an 40 &#224; Amok tout &#231;a... )_

chez Sickk


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Collectif Item


----------



## Amok (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992955 a dit:
			
		

> _beaucoup plus amateur mais quelques côtés très sympas (ça va rappeler l'an 40 à Amok tout ça... )_
> 
> chez Sickk



En l'an 40, j'étais déjà trop vieux pour suivre ce que faisaient les p'tits cons !  

VLAN.


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

une de mes raisons de ma venue &#224; la photographie


----------



## Amok (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999207 a dit:
			
		

> une de mes raisons de ma venue à la photographie



J'aime particulièrement celle-ci !


----------



## NED (6 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3999207 a dit:
			
		

> une de mes raisons de ma venue à la photographie



Ouaip ! pas mal le coup du posca blanc sur la peau. hum....
Mais moi au posca blanc sur la peau, je prends plutôt une belle missReef black et je travaille uniquement sur les fesses.....:king:


----------



## alèm (6 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> J'aime particuli&#232;rement celle-ci !



_h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;...  

je viens d'en profiter pour commander un affiche sur son bazar..._



NED a dit:


> Ouaip ! pas mal le coup du posca blanc sur la peau. hum....



_c'est de l'encre blanche &#233;crite avec une pointe douce de verre... 

je connais l'un des scarifi&#233;s ! _


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de d&#233;couvrir early visual media

Un jour je me suis retrouv&#233;e chez un vieux collectionneur de photo, vieux gar&#231;on qui vit chez sa maman. Et il y avait une bo&#238;te de visionnage de plaques de verre st&#233;r&#233;o pour voir les images en relief. Pendant que les experts travaillaient on m'a flanqu&#233; au v&#233;rascope (la grosse bo&#238;te du lien). J'ai donc vu parmi des paysages egyptiens, des portraits ... quelques photos nomm&#233;es curiosa ... 

Il faudra que vous cherchiez vous m&#234;me de quel genre je parle parce que l'url revient &#224; la page d'index ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Purpose


----------



## NED (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Purpose



*Magnifique!  :love: *


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

Un truc de fou (enfin, ici, de folle ) : http://www.pinhole.nl

Et puis, des images d&#233;licatements surann&#233;es : http://www.marydixon.com/


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

Des amis, &#224; Montr&#233;al.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Des amis, à Montréal.



Ils mélangent bien les deux styles : ancien et moderne.


----------



## Amok (7 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Ils mélangent bien les deux styles : ancien et moderne.



Quand tu lis le tableau en bas de la page CV, c'est à dégouter ! 
L'entrée de leur studio est tapissée de récompenses.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Quand tu lis le tableau en bas de la page CV, c'est à dégouter !
> L'entrée de leur studio est tapissée de récompenses.



Ce ne sont pas des photographes mais une institution ! :rateau:


----------



## ricchy (8 Octobre 2006)

www.sebjaniak.com


----------



## NED (8 Octobre 2006)

ricchy a dit:


> www.sebjaniak.com



Et Voici le *mec* qui a pompé sa methode de travail....


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2006)

Un *classique*,
mais pour moi il fait partie
des maîtres en la matière....
 ​


----------



## macelene (14 Octobre 2006)

*Il y a longtemps Un adorable personnage m'a fait découvrir... 
Jan SAudek... et sa femme Sara Saudkova... 
*​


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2006)

_tu veux dire *Ses Femmes* ? _


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;3992955 a dit:
			
		

> _beaucoup plus amateur mais quelques côtés très sympas (ça va rappeler l'an 40 à Amok tout ça... )_
> 
> chez Sickk





Amok a dit:


> En l'an 40, j'étais déjà trop vieux pour suivre ce que faisaient les p'tits cons !



Le monde est vraiment petit....
Je la croise tous les matins, rue René Robin  
Je lui dirais qu'elle a des admirateurs... d'âge mure !


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2006)

_h&#233;h&#233;h&#233;... petit voyou va ! 

bon, allez je vous en redonne...

FallRecordings

le designer du site est un de nos membres, un charmant petit photographe n&#233;palais pour ceux qui suivent... 

pour voir ce que fait mon cher Hemant : tamagi 

edith fait un peu le pitch : Hemant est un Gurung (c'est aussi son nom) du N&#233;pal, il a &#233;tudi&#233; la photographie &#224; Vevey, c'est la seule personne au monde capable d'envoyer une Linhof Technica IV &#224; un acheteur sans demander d'argent d'abord et c'est bien l&#224; un trait de son caract&#232;re : il est confiant, profond&#233;ment gentil et &#231;a se voit. 
_


----------



## alèm (14 Octobre 2006)

_et ensuite, parce qu'il me faut parler d'elle une fois par mois minimum : une galerie sur Francesca Woodman... _


----------



## NED (14 Octobre 2006)

Le site *kobayashi* est très sympa surtout la partie "perso".
Il y a des photos de Gilles Danger, un exellent photographe de sport de glisse que j'ai rencontré sur mon expo Welcome on Board il y a quelques années, il fait des clichés bien léchés....


----------



## joubichou (15 Octobre 2006)

la galerie de fotocommunity http://www.fotocommunity.com/pc/pc/channel/56


----------



## AntoineD (15 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Purpose



joli site, mais le son est agaçant :rose:


----------



## ederntal (28 Octobre 2006)

G&#233;nial tous ces liens  

Je vais completement changer de style...

- Le site flickr de Merkley, photos satur&#233;es, beaucoup de nudit&#233;, voyage sous acides http://www.flickr.com/photos/merkley/sets/

- JR, la plupart d'entre vous doivent connaitre, un classique des jeunz d'&#233;cole d'art http://www.jr-art.net/
Surtout connu pour sa s&#233;rie 28mm avec Kourtrajme notamment http://28millimetres.com/

- Un type dont j'adore ses portraits http://www.darkshapesprowl.com/index.php


Voila ca qui me viens en t&#234;te


----------



## NED (2 Novembre 2006)

Je kiffe les photos noir et blancs quand elles sont bien faites. Voilà un qui a tout compris :
http://www.tshizerbia.com/
c'est vraiment très bôooooooo !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Je kiffe les photos noir et blancs quand elles sont bien faites. Voilà un qui a tout compris :
> http://www.tshizerbia.com/
> c'est vraiment très bôooooooo !



Oui vraiment


----------



## macelene (3 Novembre 2006)

une jolie photo

RUSSIANTEAROOM est une structure jeune, une agence qui existe depuis juillet 2004.

j'ai craqu&#233; pour ce collectif  d'artistes du Bout du mOnde...

vladimir clavijo-telepnev
sergey maximishin
alexander samoilov
elena zichon
katerina belkina
dou
igor savchenko
evgeny mokhorev

Les PArisiens allez vite faire un tour avant que cela ne soir trop tard... 

RUSSIANTEAROOM organise l'exposition de deux photographes: Sergey Maximishin et DOUdans le cadre du festival du cin&#233;ma russe "Paris-Art-Moscou", qui aura lieu &#224; l'Espace Pierre Cardin du 2 au 7 Novembre 2006 . Si vous souhaitez &#234;tre invit&#233;s au vernissage le 5 Novembre 2006, envoyez nous votre demande par e-mail: russiantearoom "at" free.fr​ 



​


----------



## maousse (3 Novembre 2006)

http://rion.nu/
http://lumilux.org/


----------



## NED (3 Novembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> j'ai craqué pour ce collectif  d'artistes du Bout du ​



J'aime bien le boulot de vladimir clavijo-telepnev


----------



## HmJ (3 Novembre 2006)

J'adore le blog photo de ce Francais expatrie a Montreal.


----------



## ederntal (3 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> J'adore le blog photo de ce Francais expatrie a Montreal.


----------



## Amok (4 Novembre 2006)

http://www.rouvre.com

Les portraits sont particulièrement réussis.


----------



## TheraBylerm (4 Novembre 2006)

Hé bien, une bien belle idée que ce topic ! Il y a vraiment des photos pas mal du tout dans ces portfolios...

Un de mes portefolio en ligne préfére, c'est 99rooms... un photographe allemand, allié à un soundesigner, et un webmaster talentueux, et par dessus tout, très sympa humainenement...

Une belle balade multimédia !


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

Beaucoup de liens tres sympas ! Je m'etonne qu'on n'aie pas encore parle de ce blog dedie a la photo et au Mac. Moults tests, mais aussi liens vers ses galeries, notamment les Philippines et le Ladakh. Somptueux.


----------



## Dendrimere (5 Novembre 2006)

http://www.sluban.com


----------



## NED (9 Novembre 2006)

*FESTIVAL DE LA PHOTOGRAPHIE
LATINO AMERICAINE A PARIS 2006*
du 10 a 24 novembre
Bassin de la vilette
Métro stalingrad

A ne pas manquer !!!

_*INFOS ICI*_​


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:


> Hé bien, une bien belle idée que ce topic ! Il y a vraiment des photos pas mal du tout dans ces portfolios...
> 
> Un de mes portefolio en ligne préfére, c'est 99rooms... un photographe allemand, allié à un soundesigner, et un webmaster talentueux, et par dessus tout, très sympa humainenement...
> 
> Une belle balade multimédia !




Vraiment superbe...  quel talent ...    



NED a dit:


> *FESTIVAL DE LA PHOTOGRAPHIE
> LATINO AMERICAINE A PARIS 2006*
> du 10 a 24 novembre
> Bassin de la vilette
> ...




Paris me manque trop...     je vais m'organiser un petit voyage à la Capitale :rateau:


----------



## TheraBylerm (12 Novembre 2006)

macelene a dit:


> Vraiment superbe...  quel talent ...
> 
> Si le coeur t'en dis, leur CD est très beau... et Kim vient de sortir un portefolio papier de sa prochaine série "Positive / Négative" très impressionnante elle aussi...
> 
> Et toujours pour les yeux, voici un autre portefolio pour lequel Kim a collaboré (il a peint sur les murs) à Tchernobyl... ici


----------



## NED (13 Novembre 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:


> Et toujours pour les yeux, voici un autre portefolio pour lequel Kim a collaboré (il a peint sur les murs) à Tchernobyl... ici



Super boulot !
Ca me donne envie d'y aller tiens!


----------



## Craquounette (14 Novembre 2006)

En surfant... suis tombée sur www.prismes.free.fr...

Plein de douceur, de finesse... J'aime bcp...


----------



## ikiki (14 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'aime bien ceux l&#224; :

http://www.yannlayma.com/summary.php dont celle-ci que j'adore :love: 

http://www.naturepixel.com/

Vala


----------



## NED (14 Novembre 2006)

ikiki a dit:


> http://www.naturepixel.com/
> Vala



Quand on regarde la partie "matériel" du type c'est aussi impressionant que ses photos......


----------



## ikiki (14 Novembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Quand on regarde la partie "matériel" du type c'est aussi impressionant que ses photos......



C'est clair.
Et souvent sur ces clichés il ajoute la méthode utilisée, très instructif 
Les galeries sont superbes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:


> Hé bien, une bien belle idée que ce topic ! Il y a vraiment des photos pas mal du tout dans ces portfolios...
> 
> Un de mes portefolio en ligne préfére, c'est 99rooms... un photographe allemand, allié à un soundesigner, et un webmaster talentueux, et par dessus tout, très sympa humainenement...
> 
> Une belle balade multimédia !



Excellent  On dirait un jeu !

Par contre je bloque à l'image 6 :rose:  

Bon et puis un petit lien (j'espère qu'il est pas déjà mis, parce que je regarde en même temps que je poste) Henri Cartier Bresson. Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas plus de photos mais les héritières cartier bresson veille au grain ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Décembre 2006)

Bernie Medina !


----------



## macelene (4 Décembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas un site photo... mais un site extraordinaire...  de quoi passer du temps devant votre écran...  





ps: je ne sais pas s'il existe un fil des sites que l'on aime..


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Excellent  On dirait un jeu !
> 
> Par contre je bloque à l'image 6 :rose:



Salut, salut !

Pour l'image 6 de 99rooms, la solution se trouve sur le mur du fond, sur la gauche de l'image. Un (tout petit) interrupteur au même niveau que la tête de la bête à actionner, 2 fois me semble t'il.

Sinon, connaissez vous Wu Jialin ? Ses photos sont actuellements visibles sur le site Sophot ainsi qu'a la galerie Fait & Cause (rue Quincampoix, Paris) en vrai... 
J'aime beaucoup l'univers de ses photos, qui tranchent particulièrement avec la Chine montrée dans les médias (non, vous ne rêvez pas, c'est bien des photos prises récemment...)


----------



## Amok (8 Décembre 2006)

Olivier Culmann.

J'apprécie particulièrement les séries 'Villes fantômes' et 'Atlantique'.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2006)

Ashes & Snow.


----------



## alèm (8 Décembre 2006)

_en passant, Yukie va bien ? 
_


----------



## Dendrimere (8 Décembre 2006)

tumb a dit:


> Ashes & Snow.



Ca commence à dater un peu  

http://www.artcoup.com/movie.html


----------



## project_83 (8 Décembre 2006)

Dendrimere a dit:


> http://www.artcoup.com/movie.html




wow. Quelle dureté .. 

..triste réalité


----------



## TheraBylerm (12 Décembre 2006)

Hello tout le monde !

Décidément, ce fil est plein de richesses visuelles... !!!

J'en profite pour vous faire part d'un autre site que j'affectionne particulièrement, celui de Ville Ouverte qui propose des photos de très, très bonne qualité et des expositions surprenantes sur l'architecture et le milieu urbain...

D'ailleurs, l'association propose des conférences sur la photographie qui sont très intéressantes...!


----------



## NED (13 Décembre 2006)

Ho Ho,

Voici enfin le site de Marc Lafon, le photographe qui nous fait une grosse partie de nos photos du 9eme Concept.
Un site seulement dédié à sa dernière expo au salon Daniel Hechter, mais bientôt on pourra voir d'autres photos de son cru.
A noter la musique de freddyjay notre DJ attitré qui nous fait des compos magnifiques.
Bref, on se régale :

http://www.marclafon.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> http://www.marclafon.fr/



C'est cru mais sans racolage  

C'est beau !


----------



## Amok (13 Décembre 2006)

NED a dit:


> Ho Ho,
> 
> Voici enfin le site de Marc Lafon, le photographe qui nous fait une grosse partie de nos photos du 9eme Concept.
> Un site seulement dédié à sa dernière expo au salon Daniel Hechter, mais bientôt on pourra voir d'autres photos de son cru.
> ...



Très chouettes images. Juste un petit bémol concernant le site à proprement parler : le début du flash, "Marc Lafon présente", me semble un peu too much...


----------



## NED (14 Décembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Très chouettes images. Juste un petit bémol concernant le site à proprement parler : le début du flash, "Marc Lafon présente", me semble un peu too much...



Ha oui chui d'accord, mais c'est surtout les photos qui importent, y'a pas mal de site de photo qui sont pas choukard mais qui ont de beaux clichés.


----------



## Nobody (12 Janvier 2007)

Si vous aimez la forêt. Faut juste pas être allergique aux sites sponsorisés par une compagnie de photos.  Mais bon, ça reste discret malgré tout. Enjoy!


----------



## NED (14 Janvier 2007)

Un magnifique site sur les endroits oubliés,
villes mortes, vieilles usines :

http://www.opacity.us/locations/

regardez aussi tous ses liens avec d'autres site du genre, j'y ai passé quelques heures a me régaler. ​


----------



## TheraBylerm (14 Janvier 2007)

NED a dit:


> Un magnifique site sur les endroits oubliés,
> villes mortes, vieilles usines :
> 
> http://www.opacity.us/locations/
> ...



Arf... pas mal !!! J'aime beaucoup ces lieus; certains semblent sortis de nulle part, d'autres donnent envie de les réhabilité et d'y habiter...

J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## fotio (5 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,

la plupart de vos sites sont vraiment superbes, ca fait plaisir de voir de la belle photo! 

Pour ma part je trouve ce site : http://www.fotocommunity.fr bien sympa. Dans "galerie" vous avez les plus belles photos, y a de quoi regarder!!

cordialement

guillaume


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Un jeune Photographe très talentueux !!!

http://www.vincentbloch.fr/20-100-B.htm

 ​


----------



## alèm (9 Novembre 2007)

le site de Kea​


----------



## zepatente (9 Novembre 2007)

al&#232;m;4469607 a dit:
			
		

> le site de Kea​



MAGNIFIQUE SITE  

et hop dans les favoris


----------



## HmJ (10 Novembre 2007)

Je ne me lasse pas de Arnaud Frich, d'autant qu'il donne pas mal d'explications techniques sur son site. Ah, Paris... Un jour j'y reviendrai


----------



## cachou8723 (10 Novembre 2007)

pour info j'ai trouvé une page de démarrage qui lance un site photo au hasard c'est assez sympa 

il suffit de mettre ceci en tant que page d'accueil:

http://ifocus.fr/hasard.php

niveau portrait le site de Sébastien Bière est pas mal.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2007)

Connaissez un forum sympa o&#249; poster des photos? Parce bon, dans le coin&#8230;


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

_t'as rat&#233; mes derni&#232;res peintures ? 
_


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Connaissez un forum sympa où poster des photos? Parce bon, dans le coin



une belle photo de plist dans les forums techniques, je suis sûr que ça fait un tabac


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> une belle photo de plist dans les forums techniques, je suis sûr que ça fait un tabac


Je peux pas, j'ai tout vir&#233;. (al&#232;m style powa)


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je peux pas, j'ai tout viré. (alèm style powa)



regarde dans 2 minutes, on va rire ! et fais une capture !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2007)

al&#232;m;4473366 a dit:
			
		

> regarde dans 2 minutes, on va rire ! et fais une capture !


La menace rouge venu de l'Est! S*laud! :love:





edit : c'est encore pire, il a tout vir&#233;. Halte &#224; la censure. 

edit 2 : ce type est un malade, il faut l'enfermer.


----------



## alèm (12 Novembre 2007)

_t'as fait une capture ?   
_


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2007)

alèm a dit:


> _t'as fait une capture ?
> _


Yep. je t'envoie &#231;a tout &#224; l'heure, l&#224; je me sauve. 

Ce message sera autod&#233;truit par Judge Al&#232;m in two minutes.


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Je peux pas, j'ai tout viré. (alèm style powa)



Fallait faire un virage sépia pas un virage par le vide


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Novembre 2007)

Et hop, 200 ko et sans le sépia.  

na.


----------



## alèm (15 Novembre 2007)

_le site d'un photographe dont les photos m'accompagnent depuis longtemps (albums de Sonic Youth, Cat Power et d'autres), j'adore ce mec rien que pour ses photos_

  Stefano Giovannini​


----------



## Luc G (15 Novembre 2007)

Dans le genre carte postale plus que bien faite  des panoramiques sur l'Aubrac qui font partie du site d'Arnaud Millot. Et en remontant dans le site, vous trouverez d'autres paysages et toujours, au moins à mon avis, une superbe utilisation de la lumière, des lumières plutôt : de l'aube en particulier.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Décembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ho Ho,
> 
> Voici enfin le site de Marc Lafon, le photographe qui nous fait une grosse partie de nos photos du 9eme Concept.
> Un site seulement dédié à sa dernière expo au salon Daniel Hechter, mais bientôt on pourra voir d'autres photos de son cru.
> ...


Ah là je dis oui. Très beau


----------



## goonie (14 Décembre 2007)

Bonsoir,
J'ai parcouru ce fil  de très beaux sites  
Je pense que vous le connaissez mais j'adore celui-ci :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Décembre 2007)

Du bon : http://www.vh-artists.com/


----------



## cachou8723 (15 Décembre 2007)

Dendrimere a dit:


> Du bon : http://www.vh-artists.com/



Merci Dendrimere pour ce site ,il est absolument sublime!!!
Dans un tout autre genre  j'aime beaucoup ce que fait ce monsieur: http://www.philborges.com/


----------



## jahrom (16 Décembre 2007)

Dave Hill


----------



## soget (16 Décembre 2007)

James Nachtwey





Sebastiao Salgado



​


----------



## HmJ (19 Janvier 2008)

Superbes ajouts  Je souhaiterais vous faire connaitre un site exceptionnel, lie a la photo mais pas pour son cote creatif. Ce site italien, redige en anglais (mais egalement en italien et japonais) propose l'assemblage d'oeuvres classiques exceptionnelles, telles la _Vita di Cristo_ et la Gloria di Sant'Ignazio au format gigapixels ! Vient de s'ajouter la peinture du Dernier Repas du Christ. La possibilite de zoomer sur quelques milliers de photos assemblees est vraiment fantastique, et particulierement prometteur pour qui ne peut se permettre d'engorger les salles surchargees de certains musees.


----------



## soget (27 Janvier 2008)

Steve McCurry




​


----------



## WebOliver (23 Janvier 2009)

Le site Boston.com propose plusieurs fois par semaine une très chouette galerie de photos sur un thème d'actualité. Et dans une taille qui permet d'en apprécier la qualité, autant sur le fond que sur la forme.

The Big Picture.


----------



## Virpeen (24 Janvier 2009)

Magnifique trouvaille ;-) :love:
Je n'arrive pas à décrocher de ce site


----------



## flotow (24 Janvier 2009)

San Francisco Daily Photo par Manuel Guerzoni.
:love:

@webo: il y avait aussi une rétrospective des photos de 2008 en trois partie (sûrement plus bas dans la page)
 (les photos de Guantanamo aussi était top - un peu comme toutes les autres en fait )


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @webo: il y avait aussi une rétrospective des photos de 2008 en trois partie (sûrement plus bas dans la page)
> (les photos de guantanamo aussi était top - un peu comme toutes les autres en fait )



Oui, j'avais parlé dans Actualités amusantes en fin d'année.


----------



## Fo0rNiK (24 Janvier 2009)

Je ne sais pas si il à deja été marqué, moi jaime bien celui la  => http://vi.sualize.us/


----------



## soget (24 Janvier 2009)

La photo de linvestiture Obama à 1 474 Mégapixels via gizmo


----------

